# Which Marriott in Orlando?



## ruthlang (Dec 12, 2005)

We are planning a trip to Orlando for Feb.-March. I can trade now through II to Marriott's Grande Vista, Cypress Harbour or Horizons. We'll be going with our daughter and two grandchildren, ages 5 and 18 months. Any thoughts on which would be best for the kids, especially since it may not be swimming weather? Is Horizons in the same league as the other two Marriott resorts?

Thanks,

Ruth


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 13, 2005)

the Horizons would probably be best for your children's ages.

It is designed for them.

otherwise Cypress Harbour

I would go with Horizons just because your grandkids will be better entertained at the Horizons.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Dec 13, 2005)

First Choice is Horizons ... because Horizons is all about the kids.  It absolutely is up to the regular MVCI properties.  We owm both Horizons and MVCI.


----------



## Sunny4me (Dec 13, 2005)

Horizons for sure!

The pool is best suited to your Grandkids ages, plus the configuration of the second bedroom is 2 beds rather than a bed and a pullout.

You'll have a great time!  (and so will your grandkids!)


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 13, 2005)

Horizons is great, but they don't have a restaurant or marketplace the last time I chacked.  I'll plug Grande Vista because they have both there and the restaurant is quite good with excellent values for kids.  There is also a lot to do for the kids including a zero entry pool with water cannons, etc.  Adults will definitly like it.

Honestly you won't go wrong with any of the three.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 13, 2005)

The activities for the kids are awesome at the Horizon's.  The pirate ship, the water park, the basketball court, etc.  They could stay there all day.  But, the rooms aren't as nice there than in the Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour.


----------



## 2Blessed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Any Heated Pools?*

I am thinking it will be a little bit to cold to play on the pirate's ship unless the pool is heated. 

Brenda


----------



## pointhound (Dec 13, 2005)

*Jmho*

Horizons (for the young kids), Grande Vista, then Cypress Habour.    All three are great.


----------



## maja651 (Dec 14, 2005)

I am not familiar with Horizons or the Cypruss Harbour, but we just got back from the Grande Vista on Saturday and we LOVED it.  We do not have kids, but did see some there enjoying the pool and spas.  We were in a new building (Alicante) with a beautiful 2 bedroom lockoff room.  We had wanted to trade for a Disney property, but ended up with the MGV, to our luck!  We would DEFINITELY stay there again, and we are VERY PICKY. 

Michelle


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 14, 2005)

all marriotts have at least one pool heated.

problem is - it generally isn't the main pool.

but because that is pirates pool is their center piece - they might.

I would call the resort and ask them which pool they heated during the winter months and see what they say.


----------



## ruthlang (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for all your input. It sounds like I can't go wrong no matter which I choose. (I've got a request in for a Disney resort, which I doubt I'll get, but I'll give it another week or two before locking in a Marriott.)

FYI, I called all three resorts and was told that all the outdoor pools are heated in the winter. Thanks for the suggestion.

Ruth


----------



## rjanko (Dec 30, 2005)

Grande Vista is Marriott's flagship resort in Orlando... it's by far the best way to go. Larger suites, more ammenities... and it is also only a mile or so a way from Sea World which is nice for the little ones.

Rich


----------



## Leturno (Jan 1, 2006)

ruthlang said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your input. It sounds like I can't go wrong no matter which I choose. (I've got a request in for a Disney resort, which I doubt I'll get, but I'll give it another week or two before locking in a Marriott.)
> 
> FYI, I called all three resorts and was told that all the outdoor pools are heated in the winter. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Ruth



Marriott's idea of heated pools varies a bit from the ussual expectation of a heated pool.  

Perhaps we will rub shoulders when in Floriday next March. I hope you got the unit you are looking for.

Scott


----------



## JACKC (Jan 1, 2006)

*What about the other Orlando Marriotts?*

What about the Marriotts near the world center? Are they not worth considering?
Jack


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 1, 2006)

JACKC said:
			
		

> What about the Marriotts near the world center? Are they not worth considering?
> Jack




I hope so---I have an exchange into Sabal palms in March!!  (I've never stayed there.)

Pat


----------



## ruthlang (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions and input. 

If we weren't going with very young grandchildren, I'd trade to Sabal Palm or Royal Palm in a heartbeat. (I stayed at the Marriott World resort about 10 years ago, and it was fabulous.) 

My thought was that with a 5-year-old and 18-month-old, we'd be better off somewhere where the children's pools and activities were closer by and didn't require a shuttle ride or hike to reach and where it would be easier to run back to the villa for food, naps, etc. Am I making a mistake by limiting my options to the Grande Vista, Horizons, or Cypress Harbour?

Ruth


----------



## cindi (Jan 1, 2006)

ruthlang said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the suggestions and input.
> 
> If we weren't going with very young grandchildren, I'd trade to Sabal Palm or Royal Palm in a heartbeat. (I stayed at the Marriott World resort about 10 years ago, and it was fabulous.)
> 
> ...



Not at all. They are wonderful resorts and great for kids.


----------



## Leturno (Jan 1, 2006)

JACKC said:
			
		

> What about the Marriotts near the world center? Are they not worth considering?
> Jack


My parents have owned at Sabal Palms since preconstruction there and we love it. I would recommend Sabal Palms any time. And not having seen it I am sure Royal Palms is just as lovely. The World Center Hotel has a lot to offer and it is very close to Disney.

Scott


----------

